
FINN: A Framework for Fast, Scalable Binarized Neural Network Inference [pdf] - lucodibidil
http://www.idi.ntnu.no/~yamanu/2017-fpga-finn-preprint.pdf
======
visarga
They report image classification speeds of 20K - 12.3 million images / second.
Good! That means we might see robots that don't stumble or take 2 minutes to
open a door. Here's what you can do with 1000fps vision:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk)

(and that was 7 years ago!)

I'm wondering why fast vision applied to robotics hasn't been more researched
in the meantime.

